# Africa question



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

So I am headed to Africa in April, the person who set up the hunt told us all we would just use the ph guns there instead of taking our own. Now that it’s getting close, I am wondering if that was the right decision with customs and all the stuff involved. Just wondering if any of you have been to Africa and did you take your own weapons or use the ones there? I just don’t want to ship my rifles there and have them get lost in customs or anything.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I went over I used my own rifle but one of our members used one of the PH's rifles. 

It was a 270 with a suppressor on it. He took a kudu, impala, and a spring buck with it.

If you do suddenly decide to take your own you will need a US Customs 4457 form for the rifle and if you are going to South Africa you will need to fill out the SAP's 520 form, if you do it yourself fill it out but DO NOT sign it until at the SAP's office. But I would recommend to get it pre approved by one of the services over there. 

If interested I can give you a couple of agency's over there that will do the pre approval and have a meet and greet as you walk off of the plane and treat you like a VIP.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> When I went over I used my own rifle but one of our members used one of the PH's rifles.
> 
> It was a 270 with a suppressor on it. He took a kudu, impala, and a spring buck with it.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

We, (my wife, myself, my daughters and granddaughter ) have made that trip. Most of us 11 times now and we have hunted in Zimbabwe, Tanzania,and Suid Afrika, anywhere from 10 days to six weeks per trip.

1- What airline are you flying? South African Air, now has added charges for Firearms, and weight restrictions on Ammo
KLM you will need a Gun permit in Amsterdam to switch your Weapons from one flight to another.
Last time I checked British Air was not allowing firearms at all.

You will need the new Dated Customs form 4457 here and a SAP 520 form in Suid Afrika.

2- Which airport in Suid Afrika are you flying into Jo-Berg or Cape Town ?then any connecting flight to another airport where your P.h. will meet you?
The Gun transfer people in Jo- Berg will come right out and ask you: "what will you give me to make sure your rifle will be on the next flight" this has happened every time in
Jo-Berg when we transfer to another country or airport We give them $20.00. Some other hunter's have given them over $100.00. We tell them that is all the cash we have on us at the moment. Be prepared for attempted shake downs and Bribes unless you P.H. is there with you.

3- What we are hunting will now be the deciding Factor on if we will use their rifles. We have borrowed rifles the Last 2 trips (not worth the headaches to bring our own). Which were for 2- P.A C. Lion hunts A Black Maned & a Ginger on the same trip, then 11 plains game animals, a few for me, a Roan for my wife and the rest of the critters for my 9 year old granddaughter. All with top notch rifles and Scopes. Ask what rifles & scopes he has access to that you can use. The mid to smaller bore's will more than likely have silencers on them. And what will the charge be to use them, (ours were just buy the ammo) not a daily rate and a per round fee like a lot charge.

When we are able to hunt and import Elephant again We will take one or more of our own Big Bores over: 505 Gibbs, 500 Nitro, 416 Remington, 378 Weatherby, 375 H&H,
Then for Big Cats at Night without artificial light, (Leopards) it will be the 300 Wins or the 257 Weatherby with Schmidt & Bender Illuminated scope. For Lions it will be the 340 weatherby on up with a Schmidt & Bender Illuminated scope. I think that these would be the only time that we would take our own rifles over now.

Unless a rifle has sentimental value to you then take it with you

4- Buy Gun floater Insurance for all your rifles and optics. ( scopes and binos) If you take you own over, it is cheap and the piece of mind is well worth the cost per year.

5- Buy a tuff pack if you take your own rifles, you will be able to fit your rifles, soft cases along with most of you items in it. Ammo has to be separate from rifles. Laundry is done daily. You don't need to pack like you are going to Immigrate. 

6- Last word of Advice: This will be the first of many more trips. Once you have it all figured out!.

Any Questions P.M me


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for all the responses, a lot of information to go over so close to the trip. 
I believe we are flying delta all the way through to Johannesburg. Sounds like a hassle to get all the guns there, so I see why they told me we are just using the guns there. It is a good thing I get a chance next month to sit down with the ph when he is out here for the expo. 
I hope it is as fun as you guys say and it won’t be my last trip, wife is still upset I am not taking her instead of my son for his high school graduation.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Taking guns over isn't that bad of a deal but there are steps that you need to go through to make sure that you don't have any problems. 

Have you made arrangements to get your trophies home yet? Some brave soles will try and do it themselves but it is money well spent to have a importer do it. Also have you talked to a taxidermist if you plan on having them mounted? While African mounts are a bit cheaper you can run into problems with them and then not have any recourse to have the mount fixed since they are 8000 + miles away. 

I agree with the once you go you will go back but a lot of us that have gone over will just have to dream about it for the second time.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

General Information For the United states

Declaration Of Your Firearm(s) & Ammunition With Airlines
Anyone traveling through Europe and no matter the airline(s) that you are traveling on, you or your hunting travel agent should contact each airline at time of booking to declare that you will be traveling with firearm(s) and ammunition for sport use and get the necessary authorization if necessary.

Proof Of Firearm Ownership
Proof of firearm or bow ownership which is used also as a proof of export and sometime can replace the gun license as some countries, including the United States, do not issue gun licenses. Some countries do not require it; though we recommend while traveling to always carry it with you along with a copy, in case of flight delays, change of route... It is mandatory to have for some countries that usually want the proof in the form of a custom declaration letter from the country of origin for each firearm. You can register your firearms with the Department of Homeland Security U. S. Customs and Border Protection, you can download the form of the Certificate of Registration for Personal Effects Taken Abroad (CBP form# 4457) Bring along the original as well as a copy that can be handed out to custom officials.

Should the link to the Department of Homeland Security U. S. Customs and Border Protection no longer exist please visit the home page of CBP at www.cbp.gov/ and just simply browse through their web site to find the link to forms and look for form# 4457?

I would suggest filling out two separate forms, one for your firearm(s) and possibly one for your personal item(s) like binoculars, camera(s) and other valuables as it will prove that you brought those along on your trip and that you did not purchase of these items overseas.

Checking in Your Luggage
At the check in counter at the point of departure, insist that the agent check your firearm through to your destination airport. Your bag tag issued by the airline should read, for example: New York - Frankfurt - Windhoek OR Atlanta - Johannesburg - Windhoek (this is sometimes not possible if the airlines that you are using do not have baggage agreements between themselves, inquire about this before purchasing your tickets). Physically check baggage tag issued by the airline to ensure that it has been correctly printed and attached. Inquire if a colorful 'in transit tag' is necessary when traveling through another country.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Suid Afrika Weapon / Ammunition Transiting Procedures

Should you be traveling with firearms and ammunition in transit through South Africa, not leaving the airport with your firearms and ammunition, you will not be required to go through the temporary importation process and fill out the South Africa Firearms Permit Application Form (SAPS 520 Form) as long as the airlines transfer your baggage and/or firearms and ammunition through to your next or final destination and you stay in the airport transit area never clearing customs.

It is however critical that you check with and confirm with the airlines involved before departure to make sure what their procedure is for the transfer of baggage and/or firearms and ammunition. Also once at the airport counter make sure to tell the airline check in agent to check your baggage and/or firearms and ammunition all the way to your final destination.

In the event that your airline company will not transfer your baggage and/or firearms and ammunition to your connecting airline, then you will have to collect your baggage and/or firearms and ammunition and go through the entire South African clearing process, and in this case you must know that all South African firearms and ammunition laws, legal limitations and requirements will apply even if you are not staying or hunting in their country.

When booking your flights to Africa, please insure sufficient time to go through the temporary importation process to clear custom in South Africa even if you will only be staying in the airport transit area never clearing customs.

While transiting through South Africa if an unscheduled layover occurs, due to a changed or canceled flight, some hunters might encounter problems at customs if they do not have the appropriate papers from their hunting outfitter(s). Firearms and ammunition have been impounded due to this exact situation. South African Customs requires a Letter of Invitation from hunting outfitter(s) to handle gun permits. In order to prevent such an occurrence, as a precaution always request from your hunting outfitter(s) in the country where you are going to be hunting to provide you with Letter of Invitation. We recommend that you print a couple of copies and carry them with you while traveling to your destination as it needs to be on your person.

Expect some delay at the South African Police Services (SAPS) office at the airport especially if there are a large number of hunters getting their temporary firearm import permits, which is likely the case during the peak of the hunting season (June through August). The process is bureaucracy at its' best and can take anywhere from 20 minutes to well over an hour or even two. The most important thing you can do to expedite the process is to be well prepared to help avoid prolonging the time it takes or the possibility of fines. Should your application for a temporary import permit is denied; your firearms and ammunition will be confiscated and returned to you upon your departure to your country of residence. Should a firearm not be declared and a temporary import permit not issued, and you proceed through customs with a firearm anyway, you will face severe penalties and possible arrest.

Temporary importation of firearms and ammunition into South Africa is free of charge. Should you be traveling with bows and arrows to and/or through South Africa, there is no required permit or charges. You can find up to date information on importation of firearm into South Africa by going directly to the South African government web site of the South African Police Service (SAPS) by clicking here.

The South Africa Firearms Permit Application Form (SAPS 520 Form, application for a multiple import or export permit / temporary import or export permit / permanent import or export permit / in-transit permit for personal use) must be submitted to the designated firearms officer upon entry while declaring your firearm(s) and ammunition where your temporary import/export permit will be issued.

Hunters entering South Africa with firearm(s) and ammunition must complete the South Africa Firearms Permit Application Form (SAPS 520 Form) for all firearm(s) and/or ammunition in their possession. Click here to get a copy of this form, we would strongly recommend that you fill out the form beforehand, leaving it unsigned and carry it with you to South Africa, along with a second copy for yourself. Your hunting outfitter does not need to receive a copy of this form. You can also download the South Africa Firearms Permit Application Form, SAPS 520 directly from the South African government

Please make sure to complete the form and all sections as instructed otherwise your application will not be approved. You can download the instructions for how to complete the SAPS 520 Form by clicking here. You can find up-to-date information on importation of firearm(s) into South Africa by going directly to the government web site of the South African Police Service (SAPS) by clicking here. You can also download the instruction on how to complete the South Africa Firearms Permit Form, SAPS 520 directly from the South African government

You can find all the forms and instruction files from the South African Police Service

At the time of declaration of firearm(s) at the SAPS office, you will be required to supply a "Letter of Invitation" from each hunting outfitter(s) you will be hunting with as well. It is a supporting document from the hunting outfitter(s) that you are visiting for the purpose of hunting. If you will be hunting with several hunting outfitters in South Africa or other countries, you will need a "Letter of Invitation" from each one of them. Request from your hunting outfitter(s) a signed "Letter of Invitation" on company letterhead for the Central Firearms Register.

There is a limit of four firearms per hunter that may be imported into South Africa for trophy hunting purposes, however hunters cannot bring in more than one firearm per caliber. An exception to this may apply for shotguns where more than one of the same caliber may be allowed for bird hunting. The client must provide an acceptable written motivation as to why they require more than one shotgun to the SAPS office upon declaration of firearms.

A maximum of two hundred (200) rounds of ammunition may be imported per firearm, however you may encounter greater restrictions from the airline(s) you are traveling on or country you are departing from or other countries you may be visiting or transiting through.

Only ammunition for the specific caliber(s) you are bringing may be imported.

Black powder rifles are allowed for hunting purposes in some provinces of South Africa, however it is illegal to transport on commercial airlines black powder and percussion caps.

Any hunter wanting to transit with a handgun must submit a letter of intent with their SAPS 520 Form stating the handgun will be used only for hunting purposes. Hunter also needs to produce a letter from a registered association of his/her country of origin, stating that he/she is a registered member of the association and that the handgun will be used exclusively for hunting purposes. The application has to be submitted to the Central Firearms Control Register before arriving in South Africa as it needs to be pre-approved. Your application must be logged by the Central Firearms Control Register at least 21 days prior to your arrival in South Africa to enable the South African Police Service sufficient time to process the application and to submit the permit to the applicant to an address outside the borders of the Republic of South Africa.

It is legal for hunters to travel with bows and arrows to and/or through South Africa, there is no required permit or charges.

Crossbows are allowed for hunting purposes in some provinces of South Africa, check with your hunting outfitter.

No automatic, semi-automatic, lever action or slide action firearms are allowed. A semi-automatic shotgun for hunting purposes may be allowed if an application is made and granted through the Central Firearms Register at least 21 days prior to your arrival.

A person must be 21 years of age to import firearm(s) and ammunition. It is possible for someone under the age of 21 to do a hunting safari in South Africa, however another hunter over the age limit must import a firearm for their use or they can rent/borrow one from the hunting outfitter.

Please note that only the Central Firearms Control Register in Pretoria South Africa can authorize special applications for example a second rifle or shotgun of the same caliber or a semi-automatic shotgun. These applications must be made and granted through the Central Firearms Register at least 21 days prior to your arrival.

Contact information for the Central Firearms Control Register:
The Head
Central Firearms Register
Private Bag X 811
Pretoria, South Africa 0001
fax (27) 012.3536041
email [email protected]

Special Notice: The issuing of the SAPS 520 is a free service and the South African Police Service in an effort to control bribery asks hunters NOT to pay anybody involved in handling firearms from the time of arrival in South Africa right through until you receive your firearms and permit from the SAPS. Clients that are paying the various airline staff, security staff, or porters involved are actually perpetuating this problem. Please note however that there may be a handling fee charged by airlines and/or security companies for the handling of handguns, and some airlines have started charging a handling fee for all firearms. We suggest checking with your airline with regard to any official fees that may be required.

- The Professional Hunters Association of South Africa (PHASA) recommends that when ever possible that the actual temporary import permits for firearms be obtained prior to your arrival.

- The Professional Hunters Association of South Africa (PHASA) recommends a minimum of 3 hours of time between flight connections at Johannesburg International Airport.

tip If traveling in a group get temporary importation permits in advance, everyone in the group can expect to be delayed at Johannesburg International Airport for up to 3 hours.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Humpy, are you confused now? 


A couple of items that will help you out. If you are not planning on a tour before or after your hunt pack light. They do laundry every day so 3 change of hunting clothes is all you really need. 

For your carry on bag pack it with one complete change of hunting clothes. Your binoculars, camera, phone, medications and whatever else you might need just in case your main bag is lost. This way you can still go hunting. 

Also go down to Walmart and pick up a bottle of Permethrin in the camping section. It comes in a yellow box. Then treat your hunting clothes with it according to the instruction with it. Include your socks. This will keep the ticks and no seeums off of you if you are in a area that has them. 

One other thing is to find or make a set of shooting sticks, then go out and practice shooting off of them. Depending on where you are hunting a lot of your shots will be taken standing using them for support. On my hunt I was able to sit down for all of my shots except for 2 but I used the shooting sticks that my PH had for a support, and it made longer shots a lot easier. 

The big thing is to take a lot of pictures but not so many that you have to look at them to see where you have been. And above all have fun.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I took my gun and bow both times I went. In retrospect I would take my bow again but rent the rifle. Then you dont have to worry about ammo and the ammo box either, but we were able to get the rifles there and back just fine. One time we showed up without the right form but we still got through....

The advise on no more than three sets of clothes is good as well as hunting clothes in the carry on. 

Your gonna have a great time! 

What animals are on the hit list?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Plus one on practicing with shooting sticks...


----------

